# Weniger ist mehr: Filme, die mit nur einem Schauplatz brillieren



## MatthiasBrueckle (12. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Weniger ist mehr: Filme, die mit nur einem Schauplatz brillieren* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Weniger ist mehr: Filme, die mit nur einem Schauplatz brillieren


----------



## futuretrunks22 (12. Juni 2016)

Gute Filmauswahl, ich fand Das Boot, Buried und Nicht Auflegen genau aus dem Grund der eingeschränkten Orte gut. Buried sogar noch besser als Nicht auflegen. Und neugierig wurde ich auf No Turning Back. Danke dafür


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juni 2016)

Unthinkable war auch gut.


----------



## Enisra (12. Juni 2016)

Dark Star wäre da so ein Sci Fi Klassiker


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juni 2016)

"Cocktail für eine Leiche" spielt in einem einzigen Appartement.

Und auch "Cube" spielt innerhalb eines gigantischen Würfels mit vielen einzelnen, kubenförmigen Räumen.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Bonkic (12. Juni 2016)

man from earth


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juni 2016)

"Moon" fällt mir gerade noch ein, der beschränkt sich zu 95% auf eine Mondbasis.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Worrel (12. Juni 2016)

Tarantino's *The Hateful 8 *spielt nach dem einleitenden Prolog ausschließlich in einem Haus im Schneesturm. Sein *Reservoir Dogs *spielt ebenfalls nur in einem Raum.

*Dogville* von Lars von Trier spielt in einer Kleinstadt. Diese besteht aus ~10 Häusern, von denen nur Fragmente zu sehen sind - hier mal eine Wand, dort ein Tisch, da ein Bett - der Großteil der Stadtarchitektur besteht aus Kreidelinien Am Boden, die den Grundriß der entsprechenden Gebäude darstellen. Der Nachfolger *Manderlay *funktioniert nach dem selben Prinzip.

*Saw* - 1 Raum

Wenn *Dark Star *gilt, dann auch sämtliche *Alien *Filme und *The Thing*.

*Shining
Identität
Psycho
[REC°]*


----------



## Seegurkensalat (12. Juni 2016)

Panic Room
Saw
Das Experiment
Reservoir Dogs
Zimmer 1408
Misery 
uvm.


----------



## Seppl1971 (12. Juni 2016)

Die meisten Pornofilme brillieren an nur einem Schauplatz. Meistens reicht schon die Rückbank eines alten VW Käfers um eine wirklich spannende Geschichte zu erzählen. Diese Filme sind natürlich erzählerisch absolut top. Ausserdem muss ich hier auch den Herrn der Ringe erwähnen. Der spielt im Raum Schicksalsberg und Umgebung. Von Auenland nach Gondor reicht einmal umfallen. Versteh auch nicht warum die andauernd gegangen sind. Das war für mich das typische Kammerspiel. Ausserdem habt ihr ganz vergessem---Beeing John Malkovich. Der spielt im Hirn von Herrn Malkovich. Weniger Platz für ein Setting gibts kaum mehr. Ausser mein Gehirn wird eines Tages Schauplatz einer Romanverfilmung... Dann wirds eng.


----------



## LSD-Goat (13. Juni 2016)

Zero Gravity (engl. Titel: The Last Push)

Die meisten Weltraum Filme könnte man hier sicherlich erwähnen aber der Film treibts auf die Spitze! Hat mich damals ziemlich gefesselt


----------



## Worrel (13. Juni 2016)

Seppl1971 schrieb:


> Being John Malkovich. Der spielt im Hirn von Herrn Malkovich. Weniger Platz für ein Setting gibts kaum mehr.


Nur für's Protokoll: Stimmt nicht, der spielt über eine ganze Stadt verteilt.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (13. Juni 2016)

Äh...Das Boot spielt garantiert nicht nur auf dem Boot 

Ansonsten "Die Zwölf Geschworenen" 1957


----------



## Worrel (13. Juni 2016)

In *Eine Leiche zum Dessert* ruft ein exzentrischer Schloßbesitzer Detektive aus aller Welt zusammen, um sich einem Wettkampf zu stellen: Wer als erster den (noch nicht statt gefundenen) Mord aufklärt, gewinnt (ich weiß nicht mehr was). Mit dabei: Peter Falk als Humphrey Bogart Verschnitt, Peter Sellers als Chinesicher Meister Detektiv mit deppertem Sohn, jeweils einer Version einer typischen "Miss Marple", einem "Hercule Poirot", einem ermittelnden Pärchen à la "Jennifer & Johnathan Hart" und weiteren.

Das Ganze spielt ausschließlich im Schloß und dort zum Großteil im Speisezimmer.


----------



## Xivanon (13. Juni 2016)

Ich persönlich finde "Ex Machina" sehr gut und der spielt nach den ersten paar Minuten auch nur in einem abgelegenen haus mit vier Personen.

Aber einige der Filme haben mein Interesse geweckt, auch aus den Kommentaren. danke dafür.


----------

